# Any Sites Other Than F-list



## Limedragon27 (Feb 18, 2019)

So I've been using F-list for about four years now, and over these years I've grown not to like the site...well, that's a bit of an understatement, but still. Ever the less I use it because it's the most active 18+ RP site with a good Furry community. However, F-list has Way too many problems, however I'm not going into full detail about that, that would be too much text. I was wondering if there was any sites that are like F-list, those which are not dead.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 20, 2019)

na


----------



## Universe (Feb 20, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2019)

If it's roleplay you're looking for, you could always find a discord server.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 25, 2019)

Honestly depending on what sorts of RPs you like Discord is your next best bet. But it's absolutely dwarfed by the sheer numbers F-list has under it's belt. It's hard to find a number of people to choose from that are into specifically what you are.

I've found Doctor Robotnic voring Inuyasha rp requests before. It's truly the cornucopia of RP.


----------



## Naughty Little Boy (May 15, 2020)

I have a account there for over 8 years, and I have to say this is one of the most hateful sites I have ever been on I got banned again for nothing more then having a gender related topic on my profile which I did not know was there, Their rule of having to role play blindly with someone and not know their gender is one of the most insane rules I have encounter on a site, another site I used to go to rpnation actually has a rule where actually control what you can and can not do off of their site, Yes you read that right, I talked to several lawyers about that and said they have never heard of such a thing and agreed with me that was clearly a violation of privacy...


----------



## corntoznex (May 15, 2020)

Try sofurry, imagine when f-list and FA combined. You get to create your own character, set up your kinks and RP in their dedicated forums. Though the slight drawback is that if you have any custom kinks, you’ll have to explain to your partners about it


----------



## Naughty Little Boy (May 15, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> Try sofurry, imagine when f-list and FA combined. You get to create your own character, set up your kinks and RP in their dedicated forums. Though the slight drawback is that if you have any custom kinks, you’ll have to explain to your partners about it


 I never role play on forums I only do that in private chat would that be possible there or can you post a add there to meet on a chat there ?


----------



## Naughty Little Boy (May 15, 2020)

Naughty Little Boy said:


> I never role play on forums I only do that in private chat would that be possible there or can you post a add there to meet on a chat there ?


also do you have a link?


----------



## corntoznex (May 15, 2020)

Naughty Little Boy said:


> I never role play on forums I only do that in private chat would that be possible there or can you post a add there to meet on a chat there ?


There’s a note/PM feature you can use or their own chat room (though I’m not sure how to do an RP there) but the problem about their chat room is that, you would have to save all your replies somewhere and when you get back on, you will have to remember the last reply you made. 




Naughty Little Boy said:


> also do you have a link?


you can really just type Sofurry in google


----------



## Naughty Little Boy (May 15, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> There’s a note/PM feature you can use or their own chat room (though I’m not sure how to do an RP there) but the problem about their chat room is that, you would have to save all your replies somewhere and when you get back on, you will have to remember the last reply you made.
> 
> 
> 
> you can really just type Sofurry in google


sadly due to their rule restrictions involving underage characters it would not work for me as my 2 main kinks is Mother vore  and unbirth they ever apply that to to underage cubs as well which to me it ridiculous


----------



## corntoznex (May 15, 2020)

If I’m not mistaken, those rules are only applied to artworks, in RP, cub stuff are fine


----------



## Naughty Little Boy (May 15, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> If I’m not mistaken, those rules are only applied to artworks, in RP, cub stuff are fine


 sadly it also says: All other content cannot contain underage humans in sexual situations.


----------



## corntoznex (May 15, 2020)

Naughty Little Boy said:


> sadly it also says: All other content cannot contain underage humans in sexual situations.


If you plan to draw then it’s a bit of a problem but if you look at the link, you could read about it in the context of writing form of artwork

Cub/Underage writers dropping out too? S'Frexit? - SoFurry Rules and Announcements - SoFurry | SoFurry


----------



## Naughty Little Boy (May 15, 2020)

I did and if you scroll down it says in one of the post all other content cannot contain underage humans in sexual situations. although I do not draw my role plays them self would fall into this category there fore it will not be allowed many sites are getting like this that is one good thing that f-list did not have although you do have a lot of people over there that will flat refuse to role play with a underage character...

What really needs to be done is f-list needs new management and a major clean out, I how ever am a poor person and have no experience in running a dedicated servers I wish I could buy the site if the owner would agree to sell it
but until that happens the site is just going to continue to get worse...


----------



## corntoznex (May 15, 2020)

Depends on the context of what is getting worse? The community there, the moderators or the website alone


----------



## Naughty Little Boy (May 15, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> Depends on the context of what is getting worse? The community there, the moderators or the website alone


 many sites are not allowing you to create under characters any more...


----------



## corntoznex (May 15, 2020)

I dunno… if a website wished to stay up, they would have to find ways to satisfy everyone while making sure the authorities wouldn’t mark said website as the next website ban hammer target


----------

